# Grafiken / Bilder für Grußkartenportal gesucht



## natadd (25. Mai 2004)

Tach! 
Ich suche für eine geplante Grußkartensite noch Grafiken/Bilder/Fotos/Collagen zum Thema "küssen". Das Portal soll eine Möglichkeit sein "virtuelle Küsse" zu versenden. Zunächst als Grußkarte, später ist auch ein Versand per SMS und MMS geplant. 

Zu diesem Zweck suche ich Copyright-freie Fotos, Bilder und Grafiken die zum Thema passen (muß nicht immer ein Mund oder Kuss sein, aber ne gewisse Themenverwandtschaft/Romantik sollte schon gegeben sein). 
Diese im Größenverhältnis 4/3 oder quadratisch (ersteres bevorzugt). 
Da ich euch leider nicht für die Nutzung der Grafiken bezahlen kann, biete ich an, in die untere Ecke der Grafik eure Website einzutragen. 

Ihr könnt mir gerne Bilder schicken an meine emailadresse. Wie gesagt, sie müssen frei sein von Nutzungsrechten, ihr könnt auch bei Nutzung noch nachträglich die Bilder zurückziehen, dann nehme ich sie von der Site. 

Falls jemand noch gute Scripts zur Erstellung von E-Cards hat, daran wäre ich ebenfalls interessiert. 

Bin gespannt und sage schonmal Danke! Für Fragen oder Infos einfach posten.


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

willst du die bilder dann per mail an die personen schicken?


----------



## ShadowMan (22. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Kann es auch im Flashformat sein? (ich denke doch mal schon, da Flashgrußkarten immer beliebter werden)
Und wenn eine Karte verschickt wird, steht dann immer mein Copyright drunter?
(das wäre wohl der Einzige Anreitz)

Ich frage mich nur die ganze Zeit:
Wie kann man eine solche Seite planen wenn man weder solche Karten selbst erstellen kann, noch weiss wie man eine solche Seite coded?
Worauf legt die Seite wert? Was unterscheidet sie von anderen x-beliebigen Grußkartenseiten?
Vielleicht könntest du ja mal die url posten damit wir einen Eindruck davon bekommen wofür wir soetwas überhaupt machen  

Ich hoffe einfach mal das du dies als konstruktive "Kritik" verstehst *g*

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

